# Street Organ



## woodman928 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I got brave and made a youtube video of me and the Street Organ that I build. Some of you got to see it and the Southwest Missouri meet last summer but for those that didn't here you go.

It took over 300 hr to build this one and it has around 450 parts to it all made by me it uses punched paper rolls and the crank operates 2 bellows underneath to supply the air.

Hope you Enjoy
Jay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ms_26BAQ0E


----------



## rej19 (Feb 17, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 17, 2009)

Remove the first http://


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 17, 2009)

Try it now I had a senior moment :biggrin:
Jay


----------



## markgum (Feb 17, 2009)

AWESOME


----------



## el_d (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW, Id like to see the inside of that Box.........


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW!

Marvin


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 17, 2009)

That is an amazing bit of woodworking and mechanicial design . Did you punch the paper roll yourself  . Totally Awesome


----------



## edman2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, since I got to hear this in person at the SW Missouri Picnic in August I must tell you that Jay has a larger version in the works. It is workable even though all the finishing touches are not done yet.  But Jay played a mean version of Wabash Cannon Ball that you wouldn't believe.  So, Jay...when are we going to get to hear Cannon Ball?


----------



## titan2 (Feb 18, 2009)

That was amazing.........where did you get the plans for that?  Sure can see the time you spent there!

Barney


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 18, 2009)

Holly Molly!  Nice work.


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 18, 2009)

That is pretty amazing! Thanks for sharing your creation!


----------



## Darley (Feb 18, 2009)

AWESOME!  Proud man you're well done, like your little monkey:biggrin:


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2009)

That's the coolest thing I've seen on here in a loooong time!


----------



## Druid (Feb 18, 2009)

That is way too cool.  The last time.. and only time I've seen someone play that was a few years ago im Munich at a Christmas Mart.  Very impressive & thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 18, 2009)

That is amazing and I gotta say it....... I kept waiting for the clown to pop out of the top.


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 18, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> That is an amazing bit of woodworking and mechanicial design . Did you punch the paper roll yourself . Totally Awesome


 
I buy the rolls right now but will punch my own as soon as I can get the CNC punch built.
Jay


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 18, 2009)

titan2 said:


> That was amazing.........where did you get the plans for that? Sure can see the time you spent there!
> 
> Barney


 
Barney you can find the plans by searching for John Smith Street Organs. The one I am showing in the video is a Senior 20
If you decide to build one I'm here to help (and you will need it. I love building these things)

Jay


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just wanted to say Thanks folks for the kind replies and glad you enjoyed it.
And Freddie I will work on that next video just for you Man.:biggrin:
Jay


----------



## titan2 (Feb 19, 2009)

woodman928 said:


> Barney you can find the plans by searching for John Smith Street Organs. The one I am showing in the video is a Senior 20
> If you decide to build one I'm here to help (and you will need it. I love building these things)
> 
> Jay


 
Thanks..........I've already bookmarked a number of pages!!!  Just what I needed.....another project!!!  LOL

Barney


----------



## JeffinWIS (Feb 19, 2009)

That is totally cool, Jay!  No piano playing required either, but you got to be one heck of a woodworker.

Check this guy out..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=todh2jGefo0   How can it not bring a smile to your face


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 19, 2009)

Totally awesome, sir! quite a piece of work.
I love it!!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 19, 2009)

That was seriously fantastic!  I know I will be trying to build one in the future.


----------



## td (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just *blown away* by this.  What an incredibly gifted artist you are.  In my _dreams_ I'd like to build one of these!!!


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 26, 2009)

*If your looking for the Plans*

Just got a note from John Smith and it seems people are having trouble getting rollcutter.com to answer there email. John said to contact him directly and he can supply the plans. Hope this help those that were trying to get Plans.

Please tell him the Jay Caughron sent you. 

John Smiths email address is john"DOT"smith6607"AT"ntlworld"DOT"com   Note . and @ have been changed


----------

